# our does for next year your opinion?



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's the two does we've put a deposit on for next year any thoughts or critiques?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

im no boer goat expert but I just love boer goat babies


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww how old are they? They are precious! IMO they do look too young to tell how they will mature & I am no conformation expert, but they sure are pretty girls.


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww how old are they? They are precious! IMO they do look too young to tell how they will mature & I am no conformation expert, but they sure are pretty girls.


Yeah they are just a few days old in those pics probably too young to tell


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

My first 3 girls are saanen/alpines bred to a pure Boer buck, I am praying for at least 1 boer looking baby to keep!! Boer babies are adorable!

Those 2 are gorgeous!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The way #2 is standing really shows her off, she's a beauty. #1 could use a better shot but she's nice.


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's #1 with her sister


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

They're beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice kids, they are quite young to tell where they will go. I can usually tell, when they reach 2 months old.


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Very nice kids, they are quite young to tell where they will go. I can usually tell, when they reach 2 months old.


Okie doke


----------



## Wingdo (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree, there are few things as cute as a Boer kid, although beagle pups might run neck n neck on the cuteness scale!

As for the kids pictured, I too can't tell much about them at that age, which is why we do considerable recordings of weight/weight gain around here. It isn't the only factor we use to determine if a kid is to have a future as a breeder or dinner guest but it is important enough for us to use as a yard stick.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Sure they are young and it's early to make a critique, but those are nice babies. You could do way worse. Ask about bites, teats and pigment.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Awww how cute!!! they have tall legs and seem long bodied, Check the pigment, teats, and bite, at this age it is hard to tell at this age how they will develop so keep an eye on them, Congrats !!!


----------

